# Корзина > НЕсуицид >  Dr.Tiger vs Tempo или Битва через Океан

## Ocean_ovna

К обсуждению приглашаются не только участники, но и абсолютно все желающие! Темы для обсуждения самые разные: Был ли Большой Взрыв? Существует ли душа? Параллельные миры рядом. Наука ли философия? Биологические и небиологические причины зарождения жизни. Парадокс Ферми. Одиноки ли мы во вселенной. Чему равна КПД затаскивания камня Сизифом на вершину? Эти  и другие интересные вопросы современности в нашем новом блоге "Dr.Tiger vs Tempo  в битве через Ocean! И пусть победит сильнейший (лучше истина!)

----------


## miui

кто знает истинную причину  появления вон того большого существа на двух ногах, который иногда проходит мимо нашего муравейника и тыкает в него обслюнявленной палкой ,- кричал сквозь шум обсуждения муравей, который считал себя умным ,- только попрошу ИСТИНУ, товарищи муравьи, ведь мы философы, а не муравьихи на базаре :Smile:

----------


## Wasted

Верю в материальность сознания (нейроны, синапсы, вот это все), но не могу поверить, что такой сложный девайс развился из амёбы путем проб и ошибок. С нетерпением жду, когда человек создаст самоосознающий компьютер (грубо говоря) и станет Творцом. 
Теория Эйнштейна получает все больше подтверждений, но что происходит на планковских длинах? 
"Смысла" жизни, судя по всему, нет, но это не спешат признавать, чтобы народ массово не поскидывался с крыш и не поубивал друг друга.
Все суета сует, и нет ничего нового под Солнцем.
Мы все умрём.

----------


## Traumerei

> Чему равна КПД затаскивания камня Сизифом на вершину?


 С тз физики , КПД = 0

----------


## Traumerei

> Наука ли философия?


 Основой научности является возможность повторения эксперимента с постоянным результатом. Исходя из этого, философия - не наука. В ней нет экспериментов как данность. 
Скорее философия - частный случай истории, зачастую фактор, формирующий историю (влияние Конфуция на Китай, Ницше на Гитлера и т.д.)

----------


## Dr.Tiger

XDDD  Всем привет! Да, уже давно назрела необходимость создать подобный топик. Правда, можно было бы назвать его "Гиганты мысли суицид-форума" )))

Спешу высказать по существу некоторых вопросов.

На мой взгляд, душа существует - в том понимание, которое я описывал в топике http://www.suicide-forum.com/showthr...F1%F2%E8/page7

Думаю, что параллельные миры существуют.

Во Вселенной мы не одни. Тот факт, что до сих пор не было *общеизвестных и подтвержденных* контактов, вовсе не говорит о том, что внеземных цивилизаций не существует. Отсутствие контактов может быть объяснено несколькими причинами, о которых все знают: чересчур большие межзвездные расстояния, которые практически невозможно преодолеть за разумный период времени даже при условии высокого развития технологий, отсутствие интереса к относительно слаборазвитой человеческой цивилизации со стороны более развитых внеземных цивилизаций (пример - в 30 метрах от моего дома находятся пруды и болота, но я не хожу туда наблюдать за жизнью лягушек: на фиг оно мне надо) и т.п.

КПД Сизифа = 0, т.к. его полезная работа по "водружению" камня на вершину  = 0.

*Также хочу добавить топик не менее интересными вопросами: Существует ли Бог? Что появилось раньше - курица или яйцо? В чем смысл жизни?* 

Сам же отвечу на некоторые из них.

Раньше думал, что Бог есть, теперь - хз. Много того, что написано в Библии (возьмем эту книгу за основу), соответствует действительности, но по мере того, как начинаешь глубоко её изучать, выявляются нестыковки, который невооруженным глазом выявить почти невозможно.

Смысла жизни для отдельно взятой особи нет - он появляется только в масштабах популяции.

----------


## Wasted

Скорее не верю, чем верю, в душу.
Параллельных миров нет.
Инопланетные цивилизации должны быть, и одна из них — то, что мы назвали Богом.
Смысл жизни человеческого индивидуума такой же, как у любого животного: передать (либо не передать) свои гены в новый виток, новую итерацию процесса под названием жизнь.

----------


## tempo

А почему, собственно, versus? Я совсем не против потомков шумеров, выкопавших Чёрное море  :Smile: 

> Курица или яйцо?
лично я предпочитаю яйца, а кур ем только по случаю.

насчёт бога скажу, что вести себя так, будто он есть, не зная в точности, есть ли Он - хорошая практика.

----------


## Dr.Tiger

> А почему, собственно, versus? Я совсем не против потомков шумеров, выкопавших Чёрное море 
> .


 Я такой же потомок шумеров, выкопавших Черное море, как вы - космонавт. То, что я живу в Украине, еще не делает меня этническим украинцем.
Я ранее писал, что я родился в Крыму и по национальности являюсь русским.

----------


## tempo

Dr.Tiger, я ж шучу.
Но всё-таки отрадно слышать от вас, что Крым - не Украина  :Smile:

----------


## Dr.Tiger

> Dr.Tiger, я ж шучу.
> Но всё-таки отрадно слышать от вас, что Крым - не Украина


 Где я такое написал? Можете пальцем указать?
В Крыму большая часть населения - этнические русские. И что с того? Украинец может иметь гражданство РФ, а русский - гражданство РБ.
Или вы предлагаете определять границы государств по национальной принадлежности большинства населения, проживающего на той или иной территории?

----------


## Ocean_ovna

> насчёт бога скажу, что вести себя так, будто он есть, не зная в точности, есть ли Он - хорошая практика.


 В целом с Вами соглашусь, в глобальном масштабе это так, но кто определяет эту глобальность？ Например, такие глобальности как Крестовые походы, Инквизиция или Конкиста далеко не сеяли мирное, доброе, вечное, будучи достаточно глобальными событиями своего времени. Возможно, что была еще какая-то скрытая цель. Ну, приблизительно, как в фильме Снайпер уж не помню какой по счету - убить 12 невинных душ, ради того, чтобы  скрыть убийство тринадцатой, запутав следы.

----------


## tempo

Dr.Tiger, да, в самом деле... просто Крым поставлен вами несколько отдельно от Украины.
А вот скажите, почему некоторые украинцы так настаивают на предлоге "в" вместо "на"? Сколько себя помню, всегда говорилось "на", и в те былинные времена никто не имел в виду ничего плохого.

Ocean_ovna > но кто определяет эту глобальность
каждый - сам для себя. Если, конечно, вообще задумывается об этом.

----------


## Dr.Tiger

> Dr.Tiger, да, в самом деле... просто Крым поставлен вами несколько отдельно от Украины.


 Вы выдаете желаемое за действительное: нигде в своих высказываниях я не ставил Крым отдельно от Украины. Вы могли неверно интерпретировать мои слова.




> А вот скажите, почему некоторые украинцы так настаивают на предлоге "в" вместо "на"?


 Здесь все очень просто. Предлог "на" применяется в отношении какой-либо территории, предлог "в" - в отношении государства.
Украина - это государство. Таким образом, следует употреблять предлог "в".

А вот цитата из "Войны и мира" (тогда Украина еще не была государством, но тем не менее): 

Багратион долго не присоединяется (хотя в этом главная цель всех начальствующих лиц) потому, что ему кажется, что он на этом марше ставит в опасность свою армию и что выгоднее всего для него отступить левее и южнее, беспокоя с фланга и тыла неприятеля и комплектуя свою армию *в Украине.* А кажется, и придумано это им потому, что ему не хочется подчиняться ненавистному и младшему чином немцу Барклаю.

----------


## miui

:Big Grin:  пошла жара

----------


## tempo

Гонконг Незалежности. Юань Яо
(белорусская китаянка об украинском и китайском майдане, социализме и капитализме)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TeibeUaNl7M

----------


## Dr.Tiger

Давненько вас не было слышно!

----------


## tempo

Dr.Tiger, прокомментируйте, пожалуйста, новость из "Цthе Украiны":
Ни борща, ни сала: Украинские овощи – самые дорогие в Европе.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H_BQQLQ5EkM
Это правда??

----------


## Dr.Tiger

> Dr.Tiger, прокомментируйте, пожалуйста, новость из "Цthе Украiны":
> Ни борща, ни сала: Украинские овощи – самые дорогие в Европе.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H_BQQLQ5EkM
> Это правда??


 Ситуация складывается следующая. Аграрии выращивают новый урожай, овощей до фига - гонят на экспорт в Европу (да и в РФ что-то уходит). Все резко распродают - так, что себе на зиму не остается. Кое-как переживаем зиму, цены растут. На весну уже ни фига не остается - приходится закупать у тех, кому продавали )))))))))))))))))  поэтому лук поднимается до 40-42 грн за килограмм (чуть больше 100 руб РФ по весенне-летнему курсу).
Вот такое экономическое объяснение этому нонсенсу.

----------


## tempo

У нас бульба сейчас раза в два дороже, чем озвученные 9 центов в России. Это, правда, с доставкой по 2,5 кг, в интернет-магазине (я только там могу купить без чьей-то помощи).

А как вам предложение Отца Народа, Великого Бульбовода о вводе на Донбасс белорусских миротворцев?

----------


## Dr.Tiger

> А как вам предложение Отца Народа, Великого Бульбовода о вводе на Донбасс белорусских миротворцев?


 Кажись, там в нормандском формате уже что-то придумали. Зеленский вчера выступал. Вроде хотят Донбассу на 1 день дать особый статус, чтобы прошли выборы. Если выборы пройдут нормально, то статус оставят и Донбасс вернется в состав Украины

----------


## Dr.Tiger

> ну, шо, титаны, так кто побеждает-то?


 новый ник - новая жизнь!

----------


## tempo

ЦэTiger? извините, что я к вам обращаюсь...
Мне стыдно за гнусный поступок соотечественников... и посему я покаянно хочу возместить нанесённый ущерб из своих личных, так сказать, вещей... готов выслать почтой...
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4tE5Pee_4N4

----------


## Dr.Tiger

> ЦэTiger? извините, что я к вам обращаюсь...
> Мне стыдно за гнусный поступок соотечественников... и посему я покаянно хочу возместить нанесённый ущерб из своих личных, так сказать, вещей... готов выслать почтой...
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4tE5Pee_4N4


 Прошу прощения, не смогу поддержать дискуссию на эту тему.
Тем не менее хотел бы поинтересоваться, с каких пор пор пограничники РФ стали для вас соотечественниками? Может быть, у вас есть красный паспорт с мутантом на обложке? Или вы считаете, что существование Союзного государства дает вам основание считать россиян своими соотечественниками? Или вы мыслите общо, считая, что все, кто жил в СССР, - соотечественники. Мне просто интересно)
По поводу унитазов ничего не могу сказать, т.к. не в теме хода событий. Могу лишь сказать, что, скорее всего, демонтаж имел место: вряд ли бы Зеленский стал бы выдвигать такие деликатные обвинения без повода.

----------


## tempo

Dr.Tiger, всё ещё запущеннее  :Smile: 
Я считаю соотечественниками и украинцев тоже.

----------


## Dr.Tiger

> Dr.Tiger, всё ещё запущеннее 
> Я считаю соотечественниками и украинцев тоже.


 Короче, сделан я в Советском Союзе))

----------


## tempo

При некоторых его, Союза, минусах, в нём не было междоусобиц и нищеты. И СПИДа  :Wink:

----------


## Wasted

> При некоторых его, Союза, минусах, в нём не было междоусобиц и нищеты. И СПИДа


 СПИДа не было? Да что вы говорите?! Гуглите "Элиста".

----------


## tempo

Меня уже очень давно не удивляют люди со  "щелевым" мЫшлением и шейным остеохондрозом в одном флаконе, что в сумме не даёт видеть хоть на пару градусов в сторону.
Союз закончился не в 1991 г.

----------


## tempo

Wasted, ещё, на всякий случай: у меня нет абсолютного и безусловного предубеждения против жывебеларусов или славаукраинцев.
Например, один из моих знакомых, которых я очень ценю - обладатель партбилета БНФ с номером из первых XX.

----------


## Wasted

> Меня уже очень давно не удивляют люди со  "щелевым" мЫшлением и шейным остеохондрозом в одном флаконе, что в сумме не даёт видеть хоть на пару градусов в сторону.
> Союз закончился не в 1991 г.


 Tempo, а меня чрезвычайно забавляют люди в альтернативной реальности. Скорее всего, того "Союза", о котором вы так сладострастно вещаете, не было вообще никогда.

----------


## tempo

Wasted, дурачок, демагогия со вставкой сладострастия никогда не приведёт Вас к пониманию чего-либо.
Голова, она, в норме,  не только для ням-ням и гав-гав, но и для дум-дум.
ПыСы. Загляните в свой паспорт для начала. А потом в неоткорректированную романчуками, дракохрустами и прочей сволочью историю.

----------


## Wasted

> Wasted, дурачок, демагогия со вставкой сладострастия никогда не приведёт Вас к пониманию чего-либо.
> Голова, она, в норме,  не только для ням-ням и гав-гав, но и для дум-дум.
> ПыСы. Загляните в свой паспорт для начала. А потом в неоткорректированную романчуками, дракохрустами и прочей сволочью историю.


 
Темпо, вы можете ясно и лаконично описать свою картину мира? А потом я постараюсь свою. Ну чтобы мы не сотрясали попусту воздух.
 .

----------


## Dr.Tiger

Wasted, должен признаться, картина мира вырисовывается очень хреновая.

----------


## Wasted

> Wasted, должен признаться, картина мира вырисовывается очень хреновая.


 Если человек боготворит "Союз", это сразу звоночек в палату. Но подождём ответа пациента.

----------


## Dr.Tiger

> Если человек боготворит "Союз", это сразу звоночек в палату. Но подождём ответа пациента.


 Wasted, лично мне понятна ностальгия по Союзу тех людей, кто вырос в нем. Разделять я её тупо не могу: я только родился в СССР, а вырос уже после его развала. Но, еще раз раз повторюсь, мне понятны чувства этих людей. Каждый из них был уверен в завтрашнем дне (имеется в виду слов "день", а не слово "дно"): он знал, что завтра утром он пойдет на работу, где будет отливать какие-нибудь детали, учить русскому языку малолетних олигофренов или лечить людей; после работы зайдет в гастроном, где купит колбасы по рубль десять (это я фигурально))), придет домой, обсудит на кухне политику партии и ляжет спать. Спокойная, размеренная жизнь. Сейчас жители постсоветского пространства (за исключением, наверное, прибалтов) в завтрашнем дне не уверены, и особенно это напрягает как раз тех, кто вырос в СССР. У них есть образец для сравнения.

----------


## Dr.Tiger

Государство думало за тебя, планировало твою жизнь, как взрослые планируют жизнь ребенка и думают за него. Я думаю, многих, кто будет читать эти посты, посещала мысль о том, что все-таки в детстве было лучше: не было никаких действительно серьезных проблем, не нужно было думать о том, где взять денег, где работать и т.д. За тебя все решали родители. Вот то же, как мне кажется, ощущение давал людям Союз.

----------


## Wasted

> Государство думало за тебя, планировало твою жизнь, как взрослые планируют жизнь ребенка и думают за него. Я думаю, многих, кто будет читать эти посты, посещала мысль о том, что все-таки в детстве было лучше: не было никаких действительно серьезных проблем, не нужно было думать о том, где взять денег, где работать и т.д. За тебя все решали родители. Вот то же, как мне кажется, ощущение давал людям Союз.


 Ну да, ну да. А ещё добавим сюда материальную аскезу, уравниловку по доходам и размер зарплаты, чтобы ровно до следующей хватало, чтобы на диван или телевизора полгода откладывать — и все, у людей нет повода задать друг другу, все в одинаковых условиях. Что, конечно, весьма благоприятно влияет на душевное состояние.

----------

